# house insurance



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Help, I am getting killed with the cost of my house insurance. Any suggestions as to were I might find a lower price?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

PM turtle man. he'll get you set up right.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep... Turtle I need to make that call too...lol:doh


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

A few years ago I wrote home loans and I sent people to a lady in South Florida who has her own insurance business. She got the majority of the business from our company. When the mortgage business went south along with the real estate market, I kept using her for my personal investments. I have personally bought over 100 insurance policies from her in last 5 years. I do it all by phone, fax, fedex, and email. She has beat everyone that I have ever compared her against, every time. Everyone I have ever sent her, she has beat. She is ridiculously fast and efficient. If you or anyone wants her contact info, please PM me and I will be happy to send you her contact info.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *choppedliver (3/24/2010)*A few years ago I wrote home loans and I sent people to a lady in South Florida who has her own insurance business. She got the majority of the business from our company. When the mortgage business went south along with the real estate market, I kept using her for my personal investments. I have personally bought over 100 insurance policies from her in last 5 years. I do it all by phone, fax, fedex, and email. She has beat everyone that I have ever compared her against, every time. Everyone I have ever sent her, she has beat. She is ridiculously fast and efficient. If you or anyone wants her contact info, please PM me and I will be happy to send you her contact info.


*Or you could keep it in the family and call me instead.:doh Between James (BUllshark) and Myself I have not yet been beat in this area if your home was built after 1970 and on a slab, even if your on the water.I'm also local so if you have a problem you can find me.*


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *TURTLE (3/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (3/24/2010)*A few years ago I wrote home loans and I sent people to a lady in South Florida who has her own insurance business. She got the majority of the business from our company. When the mortgage business went south along with the real estate market, I kept using her for my personal investments. I have personally bought over 100 insurance policies from her in last 5 years. I do it all by phone, fax, fedex, and email. She has beat everyone that I have ever compared her against, every time. Everyone I have ever sent her, she has beat. She is ridiculously fast and efficient. If you or anyone wants her contact info, please PM me and I will be happy to send you her contact info.
> ...




I understand keeping it in the family , but I also am loyal to someone I have done business with for five years+. 



I was just offering up a suggestion, as suggestions were requested.



I've done LOTS of business with PFF'ers in the year I have been here, but I'm not going to automatically give someone my business just because they are on PFF either. 



I like choices, and I like doing business with people who come recommended. I highly recommend my agent and if someone chooses to use her, great. If not, that's just fine as well. I'm sure you come highly recommended by the folks on here, and no doubt will be a good choice for the original poster


----------

